# How often can one sponsor



## gentlegiant1969

Hi Guys,
New here.
Was wondering if anybody can tell me if there is any period of time that must pass before one is eligable to sponsor somebody on another marriage Visa?
I have done this before and unfortunately it didnt work out and she was the most angry person i have ever come across in terms of my kids. 
She was well aware i was a package, but could never accept them and was just angry as h#ll all the time if they were around. So the Visa was 4 years ago, we are about to separate and i have some time up my sleeve to go O/S for the purpose of living abroad and seeing if i can find the next love of my life who isnt so angry and hostile around my kids.
Short question is, how often can one sponsor somebody on a marriage Visa, like is there a minimum period of time before the second time round that i have to wait?
Thanks
BT


----------



## Wanderer

I think you'll find a second time is the final one and it needs to be five years since the first one, details under the sponsor eligibility for the partner visas - Family - Visas & Immigration


----------



## gentlegiant1969

thanks for that


----------



## vicshepardnrs

Is it for tourist visa or any other kind of visa.
________
Vic


----------



## mitti

Hi, 
Can somebody sponsor spouse and a visitor at same time ? Or after how long I can sponsor ?


----------



## Paradise

You can do multiple sponsorships if you have the means & satisfy the criteria for that particular subclass.

But don't try to sponsor more than one spouse at a time


----------



## Don-Pierre de Plume

Wanderer said:


> I think you'll find a second time is the final one and it needs to be five years since the first one, details under the sponsor eligibility for the partner visas -


First and second sponsorships are (relatively) easy. But you can sponsor a third time. Conditions apply.

Must be a long-term committed relationship (2-5 years at least) or if you have a child together, also is a consideration. You can find this information on the same page.


----------

